# London Film School HELPPP



## stara (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,

just needed some help and advice about london film school. I got accepted in the fall term so can someone please give me some opinions about the school? I want to know if im making the right choice here, since its pretty expensive.


----------



## Phantasma (Jun 7, 2010)

Same here...right now I am really bummed about the fees...so more opinions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## docman (Jun 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by docman:
> Basically... They'll let anyone in with the cash.
> 
> They run good classes and courses, but those few that have heard of the LFS, know it as a rich kids school that one can't get a standard uk grants/loan for. Most people here haven't heard of it. Â£7500 per term for university here is a total joke, the standard is at most Â£10,000 for a UK student, so Â£15,000 for a year is a hell of a lot. I understand they include materials, but that's a lot for a degree in these parts. The NFTS is much harder to get into, but it is probably the best film school in Europe. Check out both websites and tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## stara (Jun 8, 2010)

Its more than 15 thousand pounds because its 7500 per term, there are six terms in two years so im guessing about 22 thousand pounds per year.
Its not like ive heard bad things about the school, the structure is sound, the faculty is pretty good, and i like the fact that it allows you to study everything before specializing in something. 
I know a lot of people keep saying NFTS is better because of its link with BBC. So im very very confused right now. 
Any one else here who has studied at any one of the schools? Can they offer help or some opinions?
I would like a proper disscusion!!! (before i go and end up broke!)


----------



## docman (Jun 8, 2010)

My bad, i thought it was only two terms. Â£22k is ridiculous... If you have the money then go for it, but I'd say NFTS is better because of the industry links. In a "it's who you know profession", the NFTS has links and ins which the LFS just doesn't have. The NFTS does have a large international student body (check out the current/graduated students), which keeps it diverse. But yes, the problem with the NFTS is you have to know your specialisation and stick with it, you can't change at a later date.

How I would sum up the school: NFTS, alumni is the best that's out there, lower fees, materials included, heart of the teaching is on story, well established, best industry connections

LFS, large international presence, american style structure (can switch classes about etc), high fees, materials included, more technically orientated, great guest speakers

Can't decide for you, but if you end up wanting to go for LFS, I'd strongly recommend visiting before dropping that kind of cash.


----------



## stara (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks docman, by the way couldnt help but notice that youre based in london, are you attending a school there or working?


----------



## docman (Jun 13, 2010)

No problemo, best of luck deciding! I've gone traveling but was based there in the film industry for a while... It's a great place to work in film, but very clique orientated. They don't network like crazy like they do in the US, people get suspicious (especially of students!) unless you know someone who knows someone. Once you get in though it's marvelous, it's just the 'club' POV everyone has that makes it difficult to break in to, but I'm sure it's the same in film everywhere.


----------



## stara (Jun 13, 2010)

Sometimes i feel im making such a bad mistake trying to make it in films, such a heartless line


----------



## psp (Jun 18, 2010)

i am an engineering student about to be graduated in 2 years(2012) and i am planning to make it to the LFS.i have no filming bakground.what should be the groundwork to make it to the LFS?i mean their mode of their  etc....or is any other school is more suitable for people who don't have a filming background?
any suggestions would be greatly helpful to me......


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 27, 2012)

Can anyone else cast some light on this school? Has anyone attended LFS?

Many note it as one of the best film schools in the UK (alongside NFTS), but it seems less recognized.

What'd you guys think?


----------

